# Round face or Square face cut WHAT? lol:)



## ROSIE'S MOMMY (Feb 7, 2006)

hello there friends, how you all doing?

I hope you are having a very nice day








well I'll tell you how my day went. Today I took my Rosie girl to the groomer it was her first
hair cut. The owner is a real sweet lady she loved Rosie's hair she said ohhhhh she doesnt have any matts
I told her she did have some but I managed to comb it out. She asked me questions on how I wanted her hair cut and i said I want to leave her hair long, just to trim a little length wise. She then ask how I wanted her face to be cut I said well trim the eye area but don't cut the hair on the top because I'm letting it grow
for a top knot. she said ok. Now the $20.000 QUESTION do you want a round face or square?
I was like wait a minute round square heyyy I thought I knew pretty much on what to expect knowing everything I needed to know from this great forum lol.
So when she asked me I had to laugh I told her mmmmm you got me there. what is the difference? I asked her, do you have a picture? lol I didn't have a clue she then said well is up to you what is your preference?
ha,ha,ha ufffff I asked her what do you think will look nicer then said well usually my clients when is a girl they preffered the round style and I said well then the round style is lol.
I said to her and just when I thought I knew everything about hair cut questions lol. Have this happen to you? any ways I stayed there for a little bit cause Rosie kept looking at me and she wanted to go with me
I went to a dollar store around there and kept looking and looking and passing buy the groomers but through the window glass looking at her checking up on my baby girl. well after about an hour she call me up on my cell and she said Rosie is ready and when I went to see her she was just sooooo glad to see me
and she looked sooooooo pretty and smell soooooo sweet with her bow in her hair ohhh I didn't have the camara they didn't have any at the store when I went. I'm going to another store tomorrow just got to take a picture of her she look soooooo pretty just like a little princess







can wait till you all can see her







But when I got home she rubbed and rubbed her face on the rug and scratched her bow and she just took the bow and made a mess of her hair







lol. ha,ha,ha, didn't last long.
and that was how my day went.
Love.....
Rosie and Babi


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would love to see more pictures of Rosie. Glad all went well at the groomers.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh ZsaZsa does the "rub my face on the carpet" trick too, right after the groomers! Ya spend all that money trying to pamper them and this is the respect ya get! Haha oh well, gotta love 'em


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like the rounder cut on the face, but my groomer does it more square, so I trim it rounder when I get home.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'd love to see a picture of Rosie after her grooming!







I'm going to a new groomer next time. My old groomer always cut it square, like a bob. I really want the rounded face look, as well so I'm hoping my new groomer does a better job. Glad you had a great experience!







I bet she looks really sweet!


----------

